# how is eco complete weighed? (with or w/o water)



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

I've noticed that with some substrates (eco complete, argonite, etc) have some water or whatever in them.

So I've been wondering, are these substrates (focused towards eco complete) weighted with the water, or is the labeled weight on the bag the dry weight?

Thanks for help in advance


----------

